# Medina Texas



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I had a chance to go to Medina Texas this week end to do a little work on wildlife management with a friend. Only had time for just a few photos. This place is beautiful. Someday I will go back just to take pictures and enjoy the beautiful nature and surroundings. Bandera is short distance away.

1. Medina Hills near Bandera
2. Medina River
3. Some kind of deer or antalope
4. Another location on the Medina river
5. A Bar just before the band starts to play.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

great shots louis...I really like number 2


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Nothing wrong with a trip like that wildlife and nightlife ,,,,,,,,, LOL,telling on yourself with photo evidence.

dick


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice job Lou !!!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Yes dicklaxt, I am dedicated to all wildlife. Especially cougars!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice pics. Like the mood in the shots of the river.
What is the EXIF data on the very last pic? (mainly wondering iso and sh. speed)


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am taking it the river pics were taken from a bridge just outside of Medina...If I am correct, its the "3 mile Bridge" and if you go about 3 miles up river and put in on a kayak and float for about 4 hours, you will see some of the most beautiful parts of the Hill Country I have ever seen (and I live here!!).

Its a wonderful place around here for sure... Gotta love the Hill Country!


----------



## squirtis (Nov 7, 2008)

#2 and #3 are my favorites....very nice


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

******, Canon 40D, Nifty Fifty 50mm. 1/60, Iso 400, -2 step Metering Mode, f2.5 hand held. 

Bzrk180, You are spot on. That is the location. I am planning on a yak trip soon. Have you ever found Indian artifacts such as points or arrowheads in the area?

Thanks everone for the wonderful coments. This place is GEORGOUS!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Have you ever found Indian artifacts such as points or arrowheads in the area


I am starting to think that I am just NOT supposed to find any.... I have looked but have not found anything that I can be for sure is an artifact... However, I know plenty of people who have!! I have however seen herds of over 250 Axis on those river trips...Seen rainbow trout caught, there are two Red Tailed Hawk nests on that three mile stretch above the bridge and I have met some of the greatest people on the river!

When you get the yak out, drop me a note and I will let you know how the rivers are. I have done almost all of the Medina above the lake and all of it above Bandera and the trip I wrote about previously in this thread is by far the BEST.

There is no place like the Hill Country....Only took me one trip out here for me to realize that this was where I needed to be!


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Love the stream shots... Good hdr candidate? Did i spell that right


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome shots Lou. Had some great material to work with.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Lou,

The second picture is OUTSTANDING, and the third one isn't far behind.

Good job!



****** Loco said:


> Nice pics. Like the mood in the shots of the river.
> What is the EXIF data on the very last pic? (mainly wondering iso and sh. speed)


****** Loco,

Download and install the free Opanda Iexif Viewer You will be able to right click on images on your computer or posted on the web and see the EXIF data.

Like below for the last pic:

[Image]
Make = Canon
Model = Canon EOS 40D
Orientation = top/left
X Resolution = 72
Y Resolution = 72
Resolution Unit = inch
Software = Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0 Windows
Date Time = 2009-12-13 21:14:58
YCbCr Positioning = co-sited
Exif IFD Pointer = Offset: 240
GPS Info IFD Pointer = Offset: 1008

[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/60"
F Number = F2.5
Exposure Program = Normal program
ISO Speed Ratings = 400
Exif Version = Version 2.21
Date Time Original = 2009-12-11 21:09:25
Date Time Digitized = 2009-12-11 21:09:25
Components Configuration = YCbcr
Shutter Speed Value = 6 TV
Aperture Value = 2.63 AV
Exposure Bias Value = -2EV
Metering Mode = Pattern
Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Focal Length = 50mm
User Comment = 
Subsec Time = 
Subsec Time Original = 
Subsec Time Digitized = 
Flashpix Version = Version 1.0
Color Space = sRGB
Exif Image Width = 800
Exif Image Height = 563
Interoperability IFD Pointer = Offset: 976
Focal Plane X Resolution = 4438.356
Focal Plane Y Resolution = 4445.969
Focal Plane Resolution Unit = inch
Custom Rendered = Normal process
Exposure Mode = Auto exposure
White Balance = Auto white balance
Scene Capture Type = Normal

[Interoperability]
Interoperability Index = ExifR98
Interoperability Version = Version 1.0

[Thumbnail Info]
Compression = JPEG Compressed (Thumbnail)
X Resolution = 72
Y Resolution = 72
Resolution Unit = inch
JPEG Interchange Format = Offset: 1122
JPEG Interchange Format Length = Length: 3927

[Thumbnail]
Thumbnail = 160 x 113


----------

